# Versed given by PO



## Jennifer1 (Feb 9, 2012)

What HCPCS code should we use if the Doctor gives a patient Versed orally to be swished and swallowed prior to a procedure.  Usually he gives Versed by IV in which we use J2250.  But the description for J2250 states "INJECTION Midazolam HCL per 1mg (use this code fro Versed)"  So not sure if we should use J2250 for Versed that was given orally.  :confused


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 9, 2012)

"Midazolam hydrochloride is a water-soluble benzodiazepine available as a sterile, nonpyrogenic parenteral dosage form for intravenous or intramuscular injection"

http://www.drugs.com/pro/midazolam-injection.html


"The route of administration approved by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) and Medicare for the drug being billed (such as injection versus topical) must be used."

http://www.trailblazerhealth.com/Publications/Job Aid/DrugsandBiologicalsCodingTips.pdf

I would use the unlisted J code.


----------

